# I can't for the love of goodness beat Bald Bull in NES Punch-Out



## Deleted member 386356 (May 26, 2016)

I've tried to beat Bald Bull 40 times in total in Mike Tyson's Punch-Out! But i can't, i know i gotta uppercut him during his bull charge, but it's so pixel-perfect that i can never ever do it. I even tried saving states before the bull charge, but no matter how many states i load, i can't ever get that pixel-perfect hit. I need help on how i can make that hit please.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (May 26, 2016)

git gud

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

JK.
have you seen videos on Youtube?
That might give you an idea about how to beat him.


----------



## DinohScene (May 26, 2016)

Try timing it a bit quicker.


----------



## Deleted member 386356 (May 26, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Try timing it a bit quicker.


Sometimes i'm either too early or too late, i try going in between but nope, no matter what position it goes to, i always miss.
I've seen gameplay of people doing it, and i go at the same time they do, except they have faster uppercuts, which is something i can't achieve.
at this point i can assume i got a bad rom rip, but that's impossible nowadays, there's gotta be something i'm missing to beat this guy.


----------



## endoverend (May 26, 2016)

I'd honestly be careful of input lag with this game, if you're running the game on an emulator there will be a good deal of lag there, and on an HDTV things won't go smoothly. If you need you can try slowing down the game or running it frame-by-frame in an emulator.


----------



## Deleted member 386356 (May 26, 2016)

endoverend said:


> I'd honestly be careful of input lag with this game, if you're running the game on an emulator there will be a good deal of lag there, and on an HDTV things won't go smoothly. If you need you can try slowing down the game or running it frame-by-frame in an emulator.


This is highly impossible, i slowed down the game by a bunch and I've tried about 20 times already and he just won't get hit! And the fist is touching his face and everything.
It's official, i got a bad rom rip.


----------



## endoverend (May 26, 2016)

sodaddict said:


> This is highly impossible, i slowed down the game by a bunch and I've tried about 20 times already and he just won't get hit! And the fist is touching his face and everything.
> It's official, i got a bad rom rip.


I mean I'm not ruling out the possibility but I think you know how unlikely that is. There's a reason people cite this as one of the hardest games ever.


----------



## Deleted member 386356 (May 26, 2016)

Welp, i'm a derp. I just realized i had to jab him in the stomach, not uppercut him.
Thanks for the help anyways.


----------

